# Canon 7d mk2 storing video question



## chitownjeff (May 20, 2015)

I have a new Canon 7d mk2 and I'd like to start shooting videos.

I have a couple of 32 gig cards, but I'm wondering for longer videos is it possible to connect a portable hard drive and have the videos stored there?


thanks


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 20, 2015)

Not a hard drive alone. But an external recorder such as Atoms Ninja.

Honestly, the fragility of the Mini-HDMI connector is an unnecessary risk of failure. I prefer to use 128 giga memory cards.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Jun 7, 2015)

You need an external recorder. The 7D MKII outputs recordable clean 1080p HDMI output with Audio. 

The least expensive and best external recorder for the 7D MKII us this one (which doubles as an extra monitor)

-Atomos Ninja 2

http://atomos.com/ninja/

-Blackmagic Video Assist

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicvideoassist

The Atomos records to very affordable harddrives and SSDs and the Blackmagic records to SD cards. Both will allow you to record continuously until the card/drive is full without stopping at 29 minutes like the 7D mk II internal recording. 

An external recorder is a very useful addition to any DSLR video shooter, it gives a bigger screen with focus and exposure assist (Peaking/zebras/waveforms), records for unlimited durations, and records to a better codec (Apple ProRes) vs internal (H.264). Aside from marginally better quality of the ProRes codec files, the other benefit is that they are much less processor intensive on computers, so even if you use a 6-7 year old machine you'll be able to edit and cut ProRes files fluidly while with H.264 you need a stronger machine otherwise it will struggle.


----------



## DarkMindedWorks (Jun 27, 2015)

Best what I found is to record on ssd with atoms ninja 2 with your 7d2 and then use black magic ssd dock to start editing without any delays and imposting files.

Talking about mini hdmi, you have a screw-on bracket coming with your 7d2. wJust use it with hdmi and it will never come loose.

I have never had any problems with hdmi connestion neither with my 5d3, nor with my 7d2 even without bracket. Just be careful and don't stress your gear for the sake of being a "pro".


----------

